# Les m'as-tu-vus



## Schrodinger's_Cat

*Les m'as-tu-vus*.

Un m' as-tu-vu est une personne qui aime bien frimer, aime être admirée, être félicitée, elle vit surtout pour ça.

Comment traduirez-vous un "m' as-tu-vu" en italien?


----------



## Corsicum

Un vantard, fanfaron, frimeur :: Talianu*: un spaccone, *millantatore* -* Corsu : Un sbaccone, millantadore
Se pavaner, se paoner : Talianu : *pavanassi* - Corsu : pavoneggiarsi, sbaccà
Un parvenu : Talianu : *Un pidocchio rifatto* – Corsu : Un pidochju rifattu (Un pou refait)


----------



## Angel.Aura

Ciao Ben,

La traduction littérale est "Mi hai visto". 
Mais je dirais pavone (n.), pavoneggiarsi (v.) ou bien primadonna (n.). 
Le dernier peut être utilisée pour des hommes aussi.

(Si capisce quello che ho scritto? )


edit: scusa Corsicum, sei stato velocissimo


----------



## Schrodinger's_Cat

Angel.Aura said:


> Ciao Ben,
> La traduction littérale est "Mi hai visto".
> Mais je dirais pavone (n.), pavoneggiarsi (v.) ou bien primadonna (n.).
> Le dernier peut être utilisée pour des hommes aussi.
> (Si capisce quello che ho scritto? )


 
Si, ti capisco bene, Laura... e grazie tante del tuo aiuto!
Una domanda: come esattamente si scrive e si usa "mi hai visto"?

Posso io scrivere:
Dal francese:
Regarde ce mec-là ... ce n'est qu'un m'as-tu-vu!
All'italiano:
Guardi questo là tizio... è solamente un Mi hai visto (o mi-hai-visto)!

Posso dire: fare il/la primadonna
Fare la diva sarebbe la stessa cosa? Posso dire di uomo: lui fa la diva?



> Un vantard, fanfaron, frimeur :: Talianu: un spaccone, millantatore - Corsu : Un sbaccone, millantadore
> Se pavaner, se paoner : Talianu : pavanassi - Corsu : pavoneggiarsi, sbaccà
> Un parvenu : Talianu : Un pidocchio rifatto – Corsu : Un pidochju rifattu (Un pou refait)


 
Je te remercie de ta contribution.
Le corse resemble au dialecte sicilien. Peux-tu lire et comprendre le sicilien?


----------



## Angel.Aura

BenVitale said:


> Una domanda: come esattamente si scrive e si usa "mi hai visto"? Si scrive così, però è una *traduzione letterale*.
> 
> Posso io scrivere:
> Dal francese:
> Regarde ce mec-là ... ce n'est qu'un m'as-tu-vu!
> All'italiano:
> Guardi questo là tizio... è solamente un Mi hai visto (o mi-hai-visto)!
> No, mi spiace, in italiano non significa nulla
> 
> Posso dire: fare il/la primadonna
> Fare la diva sarebbe la stessa cosa? Posso dire di uomo: lui fa la diva?


Esatto!

Opzioni:


Lui fa la primadonna
Lui fa la diva
Lui fa il divo
Lei fa la primadonna
Lei fa la diva


----------



## Schrodinger's_Cat

secondo tentativo:

Regarde ce mec-là ............ Guarda questo tizio là (da' un' occhiata a questo tizio là)
ce n' est qu'un m' as-tu-vu ... è solamente un pavone.

Allora non si dice in italiano un "mi hai visto" o "avete visto mi"


----------

